# Is this Oil good to use?



## imrank15 (Feb 18, 2011)

I was shopping around for oil to use on my next oil change. I've been using Valvoline SynPower 5w-30 for quite awhile. But now its just stupid expensive. I came across Shell Rotella® T6 5W-40 which was way cheaper. I know vws use 5w-40 but i don't have much knowledge on this oil and if i should try it. I have a 03 Jetta 2.0. Any inputs?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

imrank15 said:


> I was shopping around for oil to use on my next oil change. I've been using Valvoline SynPower 5w-30 for quite awhile. But now its just stupid expensive. I came across Shell Rotella® T6 5W-40 which was way cheaper. I know vws use 5w-40 but i don't have much knowledge on this oil and if i should try it. I have a 03 Jetta 2.0. Any inputs?


I personally use the Shell Rotella T6.

the 2.slow isn't really a demanding motor on the oil, so the T6 will be fine for 10,000 mile oil changes.


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> I personally use the Shell Rotella T6.
> 
> the 2.slow isn't really a demanding motor on the oil, so the T6 will be fine for 10,000 mile oil changes.


+1.

I am a fan of sticking with oils that meet VW's spec for your engine.

But if you do not care about that, the T6 is very good oil and will do more than fine.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

2.Slo can use ANY oil on the shelf. Try a hi-miles 10w-30 and go from there. Unless you have consumption issues, you are done. 

There are way to improve consumption before going up to a 40 weight, which puts excessive drag on the engine. Clean rings from a solvent/oil soak, intake cleaning (Seafoam), and a properly functioning PCV system is the proper approach.

Again, ANY dino oil is fine out to 5000 miles, easily. 

I just ran light Edge 5w-30 in my APR 2.0 TSI 6M and got a lab report from Caterpillar Labs. The oil worked great in the wear department and light 30 weight oil meant the best mpg. 

Rotella, and really any 5w-40 are not optimised for gasoline passenger vehicles. Europe and German mfgs DO NOT use 5w-40 anymore. The new spec oils are 5w-30.

Compare Rotella to some Quaker State 5w-30 IN YOUR ENGINE, and tell me which is more responsive, slicker, and feels better. The difference is night and day.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*just wondering*



Apexxx said:


> 2.Slo can use ANY oil on the shelf. Try a hi-miles 10w-30 and go from there. Unless you have consumption issues, you are done.
> 
> There are way to improve consumption before going up to a 40 weight, which puts excessive drag on the engine. Clean rings from a solvent/oil soak, intake cleaning (Seafoam), and a properly functioning PCV system is the proper approach.
> 
> ...


could the clearances be tighter in the engines that don't spec 5w-40? bet they are. and by the way my fingers can't tell the difference between vasoline and 5w-20 on a slicker compairison. i know you know more than vag, bmw mb and porche, but not really.


----------



## legbuh (Feb 8, 2012)

I use Rotella 5w40 in every vehicle I have... Even ATVs and power washers. anything with a motor. And I use the used stuff as bar oil on my chainsaw.

Good oil. I just wish it was still 20/gal like it used to be.


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

Apexxx said:


> Rotella, and really any 5w-40 are not optimised for gasoline passenger vehicles. Europe and German mfgs DO NOT use 5w-40 anymore. The new spec oils are 5w-30.


I'm not sure what you mean by "optimized", but Rotella T6 5w-40 is a mixed fleet HDEO that carries an API SM rating and is fine for use in gasoline engines.

I'm also not sure why you are bringing up recommended oils for new Euro/German cars when the OP drives an 03 VW.


----------

